# Uber in Europe: Backseat driver



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Good Read:*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...06qAde&usg=AFQjCNGLZFVd52hNmA_uAiwUazUImuRVfg


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Good Read:*
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...06qAde&usg=AFQjCNGLZFVd52hNmA_uAiwUazUImuRVfg


^^^
Ok, so I'll put it like this. 
What are all of the Syrian refugees going to do for work in Europe if they can't Uber?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Interesting article. Shows Uber is not as invincible as they think they are.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

"But the hardball strategy, encouraged by Travis Kalanick,* the taxi app's *pugnacious chief executive, has backfired."

Someone is finally calling it for what it is!


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

"When UberPop emerged in Europe (the ride-sharing service is known as UberX in the US), the company's strategy of not seeking permission before launching in cities had been largely successful across the US. *If asking customers to lobby their local politicians worked in the US, why not in Europe?*"

That´s the keymessage. It doesn´t work here nor in other cultures.

Travesty Kalanadick took out a look from his office at Market Place and thougt: "This is the whole world". No my guy, it isn´t.

Don´t miss your flight to South-Corea, there are some people waiting for you.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

What struck me at first read of the story is that Uber's attitude and behavour is Nazi-style. That tone must rub many Europeans the wrong way, understandably.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

F-uber said:


> That tone must rub many Europeans the wrong way, understandably.


The TK tone runs many Americans (including drivers) the wrong way also. We don't like local politicians being "bought off" so.Uber can get its way.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

In America everyone is easily bought off, uber has hired many political people that are experts in the lobbying game "and palm greasing game". In Europe it's a whole different animal, the only place it has workedI outside the corrupt US, is with the British politicians who are not any different than our American politicians.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

The_One said:


> everyone is easily bought off


I disagree. 

Houston has a city council with backbone! If a driver wishes to pickup in the city or at airports s/he must have a city-issued license that represents the driver went through an FBI background check and a drug test, among other things.

JM2¢W


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber ordered to shut Brussels #UberPOP service within 21 days*
*http://www.eubusiness.com/news-eu/belgium-transport.14h0*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Top European lobbyist Mark McGann quits Uber ranks
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...RmsAn4&usg=AFQjCNEaHLr3cxLNLN0VcTkeFIx-i6TyWA*

The lobbyist hired to drive Uber's European expansion is joining an exodus from the taxi app group's international operations amid a regulatory pushback.

Mark McGann, Uber's head of public policy for Europe, the Middle East and Africa, said he would leave the company at the end of January.

A lobbyist with 20 years of experience, he joined Uber in September 2014, after leading NYSE Euronext's government affairs team in Brussels.

Mr McGann said he was leaving on amicable terms and would join a new, as yet undeclared, venture in February.

"I've done 18 months at Uber, which is like five years anywhere else," he said. "It's all consuming but it's been a privilege. It's been challenging in one of the more conservative markets when it comes up to rolling out these great services."

Mr McGann leaves at a sensitive time for Uber's European operations. Following angry protests and even attacks on its drivers in France, the company suspended its UberPop low-cost ridesharing service in the country. UberPop faces court-ordered bans in Germany, Italy and Spain.

His departure coincides with other high-profile defections. Last month, Niall Wass, senior vice-president for Europe, the Middle East and Africa and Asia-Pacific, seen as co-founder Travis Kalanick's most senior executive outside the US, revealed he was leaving at the end of the year.

Mr Wass left after various international business units were brought under a global umbrella run from San Francisco by Ryan Graves, senior vice-president of Uber's global operations.

People familiar with Uber's European operations describe a hard-charging working environment from which several other public policy and communication executives have left in the past two years. They said Mr Kalanick had grown frustrated with the taxi start-up's inability to break through regulatory roadblocks in the region.

Two of Uber's top European executives are to stand trial next year in France on charges of "misleading commercial practices" and "complicity in the illegal exercise of the taxi profession", which they deny. The company faces a series of European court cases and regulatory investigations that may force it into to change its business model in some jurisdictions.

Confirming Mr McGann's departure, Rachel Whetstone, Uber's communications and public policy chief, who joined from Google in May, said: "Thanks to his leadership there is increasing recognition of the need for modern regulations that promote safety while also increasing choice through innovations like Uber."


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

The rats leave the sinking ship.

http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/02/uber-retrenches-in-germany/#.thbxna:Bln0


----------



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

"Well regulated markets with consumer protection are very difficult for Uber to conquer."


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

The_One said:


> In America everyone is easily bought off, uber has hired many political people that are experts in the lobbying game "and palm greasing game". In Europe it's a whole different animal, the only place it has workedI outside the corrupt US, is with the British politicians who are not any different than our American politicians.


Whole heartedly disagree with this sentiment. U.S. has always advocated on the side of " innovation" at the cost of regulation. Europe is far more regulated than many American states. Remember also that each U.S. state and smaller municipality's can set their own particular regulations on rideshares. Londons mayor has been vehemently against Uber.

The problem you have in many cities is overregulation that feeds a city's bottom line. Black cab lobby is so entrenched in London politics its not a matter of right or wrong but who pays whos election coffers more.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Travis K seems like the kind of guy that if he owned a used car lot he could sell you a car that didn't even run and he would be happy to do it


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

JaredJ said:


> U.S. has always advocated on the side of " innovation" at the cost of regulation.


With exception of the hipsters and nerds noone here can see an "innovation". Similar apps like MyTaxi or Taxi.eu, with the same and better options like uber`s app, had exist long time before uber roll out, but, to be honest, uber has the better PR-office, but their main argument is "cheap, cheap, cheap" (thats what the hipsters and nerds like) .

You can`t compare the US-cab market with the German market. We don`t have underserved areas. If it would be so, the responsible persons have the power to set schedules. Nobody want this, so we are "selforganized". Is it perfect? No. Does it work? Yes.

Uber is a solution for a problem which never exist.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber drops Uberpop taxi service in the Netherlands*
*http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archives/2015/11/uber-drops-uberpop-taxi-service-in-the-netherlands/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber recognises mistakes in its Spanish strategy, considers move to VTC model, shuts down UberEats*
*http://novobrief.com/uber-spain-is-...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer*


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber drops Uberpop taxi service in the Netherlands*
> *http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archives/2015/11/uber-drops-uberpop-taxi-service-in-the-netherlands/*


Here is how it went down:

Text message to Uberpop drivers from Uber on tuesday inviting us to HQ on wednesday 2pm.

At the gathering the drivers were informed Uberpop would go offline friday at high-noon.

Uber has been cooperating with former Pop drivers to become licensed as legal taxistas and has paid for the taxi license that is needed to drive UberX.


----------

